# Great-grandma dared cop to Tase her, so he did



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

> *Great-grandma dared cop to Tase her, so he did*
> *Woman, 72, refused to sign traffic ticket; an argument, and then a zap*
> 
> First there was the college student who gave the language the immortal phrase "Don't Tase me, bro!" before being zapped by police. Now, there's the 72-year-old great-grandmother who told a cop, "Go ahead. Tase me" - and got what she asked for.
> ...


Source Link: http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/31202935/?GT1=43001


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The only thing worse than a 72 year old great-grandmother being tased by a police officer is ...... a 72 year old great-grandmother forcing a police officer to tase her.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

James NM said:


> The only thing worse than a 72 year old great-grandmother being tased by a police officer is ...... a 72 year old great-grandmother forcing a police officer to tase her.


yup...saw the video earlier at lunch. If she had justed signed her ticket she would have been on her way. The time to fight a ticket is in court, not on the side of the road.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think it matters one bit whether it's a "72 year old Great Grandmother" or a 14 year old Great Grandson. It's just the media looking to draw attention to a story rather than the facts of the story. She was wrong and got tased. Would it have gotten this much attention if it was a mid 30's or 40's person anywhere else?


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I heard the clip earlier and the cop seemed to be in the right. Sounds like the poor ol' 72 year old was claiming she did nothing wrong until the video came out. She's been quiet since then for some reason.


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

i agree, she was not listening to the officer and made the situation worse than it was. then she went and blabbed about it to the news until they released the dash cam video, now she's got nothing to say. imagine that.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Watched the video this time (after watching CBS's extremely shortened version, what a joke) and she had it coming. CBS had only the tasing with non of the lead-up. Then of course the news people were talking about how they can't believe that poor woman got tased.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

She got what she deserved. Age does not give you a fee pass to be an ass.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

What is amazing to me is that someone like that could go through life and make it to 72 years old, simply amazing.


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

What I find hilarious is the fact that this wasn't public until she went on the local news crying that the police abused her. She kept saying, "I did nothing wrong, I wasn't beligerent or rude". After the police released the video, she won't comment. :buttkick:

Mel


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

She deserved it plain and simple. Congrats to the officer for taking as much as he did because there are some others out there that would have made this a shorter video. She onyl lawyered up because she thinks quite possibly that she can win some civil suit and probably make a little change. She wont get anything and she still looks like a fool in the mind of people that know she was in the wrong the entire way.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ha ha! He gave her what she asked for! :anim_lol:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

kev74 said:


> Ha ha! He gave her what she asked for! :anim_lol:


Yea, but sometimes people decide too late that they really didn't want what they thought they wanted. Take Obama, for instance.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

James NM said:


> Yea, but sometimes people decide too late that they really didn't want what they thought they wanted. Take Obama, for instance.


Are you suggesting there might be some kind of national hangover going around???

...Don't Barry me, bro! All I wanted was some change... and hope... :anim_lol:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

kev74 said:


> Are you suggesting there might be some kind of national hangover going around???


Just maybe.



> Don't Barry me, bro!


 I like that. Kinda sounds like a bumper sticker.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

James NM said:


> I like that. Kinda sounds like a bumper sticker.


Sounds like a money making opportunity! It would look great on the back of a Fiat/Chrysler/USA Motors Mini Smart Car while its sitting on the side of the road waiting for a tow truck. :mrgreen:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

kev74 said:


> Sounds like a money making opportunity! It would look great on the back of a Fiat/Chrysler/USA Motors Mini Smart Car while its sitting on the side of the road waiting for a tow truck. :mrgreen:


You mean they AREN'T biodegradable?!?!?!?! That's it, I want MOAR CHANGE!!!!!

*****Sorry for the jack, now back to your regularly scheduled thread................

I heard something once a long time ago..........."Be careful what you ask for".


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> You mean they AREN'T biodegradable?!?!?!?!


Any Fiat I've ever seen has kept a lot of mechanics and body shops very busy trying to keep the things from biodegrading so quickly. :anim_lol:

Who would have ever thought you could take two if the worst auto companies in regard to quality control, have the US government mix them together, and have any expectation that the end result would be worth saving???? Never mind investing in!

And to get back on topic, the old lady got what was coming to her!


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*Grandma got run over by a Taser......*



> "I was not argumentative. I was not combative. Every bit of this is a lie."


Everyone knows that anyone that blows he road down at 60 in a 45 cannot possibly tell a lie or fabricate/embelish a story, to the local state cotrolled media, so they can run with it in an attempt to become a martyr.

Enter the dash-cam.

*crickets* tumbleweed

Too bad that lying old bat didn't get her dentures welded together.

The World would be a quieter place.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Todd said:


> Age does not give you a fee pass to be an ass.


If only my FIL would realize this... :smt076


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Todd said:


> She got what she deserved. Age does not give you a fee pass to be an ass.


Exactly!!!:smt023


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Gammy down. Officer did well in a very touchy situation. That dash mounted police camera can be such a buzz kill.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Gammy down. Officer did well in a very touchy situation. That dash mounted police camera can be such a buzz kill.


This story could have ended much different if it wasn't for that dash mounted camera. Then it's a he said/she said, and a mess. But, in the end, she got what she deserved.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I never understand why people do this. I've gotten pulled over a few times myself, and even the one time when I knew a mistake had been made (my license came up as being suspended and it was a DMV error, admitted by the DMV) I didn't do this crap with the cop. I have, however, noticed that they come to the door expecting it. The first time I got pulled, the cop came up obviously ready for a fight and my pleasant "Good morning, officer!" visibly threw him off. I think that's ashame, because people give them this issue. Just take the ticket and go to court to fight it out. Chances are it will at least get reduced. Now instead you've just made a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm on the fence here. Heard about this a couple days ago and my first thought was the cop went overboard with this old broad. I just watched the msn video, yes she was completely unreasonable, way out of line, she endangered the cop when he had to get close to traffic arguing with her. 

But I think that big guy could have easily subdued her without the tazer, and then absolutely arrested her. 

This old coot could have died. You know the backlash would have been much worse then. Those texas girls are tough!


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Using his size and strength could have easily broken bones or joints on this "lady". She would have most likely created a bigger scene and the outcome of this could have looked much worse for this cop. Tazers are typically fairly harmless. Man-handling is usually not harmless.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

twomode said:


> But I think that big guy could have easily subdued her without the tazer, and then absolutely arrested her.


Yeah he could have, but what is safer, a wrestling match on the side of a road where they both could stumble into traffic or a quick zap and she's on the ground with minimal danger to both of them?


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Todd said:


> Yeah he could have, but what is safer, a wrestling match on the side of a road where they both could stumble into traffic or a quick zap and she's on the ground with minimal danger to both of them?


+1...he did the exact correct thing, on all accounts.

Age aint no factor when it comes to A-holes. Saw this episode of COPS once where a perp was chased for miles, high speed, ramming cars, etc etc.... 
They pulled this old school bad bay out and he was 70 y/o. Dood was rowdy even then too! Unreal.

Scum is scum....reap what ya sow.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I had the same initial reaction twomode but reluctantly concluded that the tazer was likely the safest course. One thing for a capable officer to strong arm a healthy young punk into submission but quite another to man handle an older women without any knowledge about her health condition, etc. I don't think there is a gentle way to physically subdue someone intent on resisting. Damage is inevitable, the extent is unknown. Tazer zap probably would not be too good for a bad ticker but heart conditions aside my understanding is that while painful and mentally taxing it does little real harm. The fall from being tazered would of been my biggest worry. I guess a lot of things could have gone wrong but in this case all's well that ends well.

Just another example that there are a whole lot of people running around out there that do not have logic and common sense dictating their actions. Or even a modicom of general good will and intent towards others. Kind of scary really. The old saying of 1 or 2 bad apples in every barrel I think has multiplied to more like a 60/40 ratio.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

I did some reaserch on CCW and Taser.... the Taser actually has less of an affect on the heart then a struggle does. 

The Taser does not affect resipration or cadio.... not sure how this is but that's what I read.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

twomode said:


> I'm on the fence here. Heard about this a couple days ago and my first thought was the cop went overboard with this old broad. I just watched the msn video, yes she was completely unreasonable, way out of line, she endangered the cop when he had to get close to traffic arguing with her.
> 
> But I think that big guy could have easily subdued her without the tazer, and then absolutely arrested her.
> 
> This old coot could have died. You know the backlash would have been much worse then. Those texas girls are tough!


Get the heck off the fence. He did subdue her. 
Would ypu have preferred he forcefully pin her to the hood of his car, wrench her arm behind her back while forcing her into the steel as she screamed and fought? How would her body have stood up to that treatment. How would she have looked with huge bruises and a cast on her broken arm?


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

*Excuse Me??*



48dodge said:


> Using his size and strength could have easily broken bones or joints on this "lady". She would have most likely created a bigger scene and the outcome of this could have looked much worse for this cop. Tazers are typically fairly harmless. Man-handling is usually not harmless.


"Fairly harmless?" Then why have people died after being tazed if they're "fairly harmless?"

Now granted, she gave him a fair share of abuse, but PLEASE, tazing for refusal to sign a ticket? I'm sorry, but the last speeding ticket I got the idiot cop actually said "I don't want to have to taze you", and I was completely cooperative, I didn't cuss him out, I didn't offer any resistance to his doing exactly as he wanted to do. Matter of fact, I called him sir, obviously a title his actions showed quite clearly he wasn't deserving of.

Claim a tazer is a non-lethal weapon if you wish, but the level of voltage coming out from one of them is quite capable of causing a suspects heart to stop, kind of a reverse difibulator.

The day a reasonably able bodied police officer feels a need to taze an 80 something year old driver is the day the cop really should seek other venues of employment.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

stickhauler said:


> tazing for refusal to sign a ticket?


No, she was tased for resisting arrest and in this case it was safe and effective way to take her into custody.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm proud of the officer for not letting someone get away with disorderly conduct just because she's elderly. Lots of stigma to deal with there but he handled it well. Kudos.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

stickhauler said:


> the last speeding ticket I got the idiot cop actually said "I don't want to have to taze you", and I was completely cooperative, I didn't cuss him out, I didn't offer any resistance to his doing exactly as he wanted to do.


Somehow I think there are huge gaps in this story. :smt169


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

*Your Opinion..*



Todd said:


> Somehow I think there are huge gaps in this story. :smt169


But no gaps. I was coming North on a major street about 5 blocks from my house, and was clocked speeding, he turned the corner behind me onto my street and threw on the blues, and I pulled over. He approached the vehicle, asked for license and registration, which I gave him and he returned to the cruiser. Within at best 3 minutes, another vehicle pulled to the side ahead of me, and 2 officers in plain clothes, wearing body armor exited that vehicle and told me to exit the car and come up on the sidewalk. As one frisked me for weapons, the other went to the drivers side of my car, entered the vehicle without asking my permission to search, as his partner continued questioning me on the sidewalk. Within at best another 3 minutes, the officer who had pulled me over exited his vehicle, walked up on the sidewalk to issue me a ticket, and said "I didn't want to have to taze you." I had cooperated with all three cops during the stop and subsequent illegal search of my car. The only reason I can come up with is the fact I have long hair, and I'd guess he thought he hit the jackpot and pulled over a drug dealer. I'm 54 years old, drive a truck and am subject to as many if not more mandatory and random drug screens as they go through, and in my entire life I have never reacted in a negative manner toward a police officer during a traffic stop. But I have seen way too many cops over react to situations and escalate it from a civil exchange to a major problem in mere seconds.

My overall reaction to the entire situation is, I understand now perfectly why it seems we have so many incidents stemming from simple traffic stops. Disrespect breeds disrespect. It made me sad, considering the fact that for several years until I went back out driving over the road, I had ran the neighborhood association in my area, and had provided food and drink for National Night Out celebrations for our area, and to feed the cops on duty that evening out of my neighborhood association coffers, as the city was not funding such events. I'd worked closely with my district's officers on crime problems, and supported each and every event held to raise funds for the department. We even funded exercise room equipment for our district's headquarters, and funded a satellite office for the force when they started community policing in our area. I spent my own time and effort to try and educate residents of our area in what the department was doing to keep us safe.

And to quell any further questions of my integrity, I didn't even report the cop, I did have a private conversation with the department standards officer about it, putting the situation as if it had happened to a resident of my neighborhood rather than myself, to see what the department policy was in such a situation.I could well have filed a complaint and had the officer disciplined, but didn't do so. Oh, BTW, bottom line ended up, the ticket was thrown out as this officer hadn't calibrated the radar unit for 2 weeks prior to this stop, and the judge found the equipment wasn't maintained properly. He also threw out 5 other citations written to other people the same evening by this officer.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Cops are people too. Sounds like you found a bad one or one who was winding down a very bad day. The tazing comment sounds way out of line and context unless he ment it as a joke which isn't funny. Best thing to do is what you did. Go with the flow and if you think you were mistreated take it up with his command, judge, etc. after the fact at a later date. The few times I have been stopped over the years I was met with courtesy and professionalism but I'm not so naive as to think I couldnt run into a bully some day or a generally good officer with a super short fuse stemming from having a really bad day.

As for the raging older women and all the could of, should of, would of's I imagine law enforcement pro's will be talking about this one for years to come. One things for sure. The only thing she hurt was her pride and the officer got the siutation under control which he is responsible to do. He kept his wits about him and his emotions in check. She did not and reaped what she sowed. She could have reaped a whole lot more that she didn't bargain for and hopefully she will realise that some day.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

stickhauler said:


> "I* don't* want to have to taze you", .





stickhauler said:


> "I *didn't* want to have to taze you."


So which one is it? One would have been said during the course of events, one would have been said at or near the end.


----------

